
Dataset: databases for lazy people - anc84
https://dataset.readthedocs.io/en/latest/
======
closed
> Although managing data in relational database has plenty of benefits,
> they’re rarely used in day-to-day work with small to medium scale datasets.
> But why is that? Why do we see an awful lot of data stored in static files
> in CSV or JSON format, even though they are hard to query and update
> incrementally?

A tip of the cap for making some of the benefits of moving from CSV -> db more
readily available!

